# American moving to the Philippines



## eriktaylor (Aug 31, 2015)

I'll be moving to the Philippines in a few days. I've already secured a house for rent in Tagaytay. For context, a clean-looking house in a gated community. I've done a lot of research, but I have a few questions for anyone who has actually lived there.

--How bad are the bugs?
--Have you ever had giant spiders / centipedes / etc in your house?
--Will aluminum window screens and caulk be enough to 100% proof a house?
--I lived in China for 5 years. My first apartments were cheap/horrible and had bedbugs, cockroaches, etc. After I moved into a more upscale apartment, however, I never saw any bugs. I'm assuming the same is true in the Philippines?
--Basically, I just hate bugs.

--How about snakes? Do cobras, etc ever wander into the cities?

--I'm really susceptible to heat. In China, I was sweating constantly in the summer. When I went to Hong Kong for 3 days, I literally had to drench my clothes in water before going outside. Nordic genes plus growing up in Alaska, I guess. Is it really that hot in the Philippines?

--I've been in some real seedy areas in China and never felt in danger. I'm a cautious type with good ability to avoid dangerous situations, scams, etc. That being said, how bad is the crime in the Philippines? Should I be carrying a 'decoy' debit card with a few thousand USD in it, with my main card in my boot or something? Should I be carrying pepper spray? Is Manila really that bad? Have you ever gotten robbed, mugged, etc?

--Anyone living in Tagaytay? I'd be interested in hearing your stories and whatnot. Coffee/lunch/dinner is on me.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

eriktaylor said:


> I'll be moving to the Philippines in a few days. I've already secured a house for rent in Tagaytay. For context, a clean-looking house in a gated community. I've done a lot of research, but I have a few questions for anyone who has actually lived there.
> 
> --How bad are the bugs?
> --Have you ever had giant spiders / centipedes / etc in your house?
> ...


Oh dear, to me the Philippines is all about the bugs and the heat. I wait in anticipation to read the replies. I personally would have visited at least a couple of times before moving for an extended stay.


----------



## eriktaylor (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm aware of what I'm getting into, but I just want to see what others have to say about it. One of the reasons I chose Tagaytay is its weather.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Checkout the link below:

Weather in Tagaytay City - AccuWeather Forecast for Cavite Philippines


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I live about a 1/2 hr drive to the east of Tagaytay at a lower elevation. Tagaytay still gets into the mid to high 80s F, but the evening temp can be pleasant.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Erictaylor, I'm Norwegian heritage and lived in ND, I know heat and it can be agonizing here, the best spot to rent from is one with several large tree's to help block the sun, we don't run the AC during the daytime but at night the bedroom feels moist, stuffy and hot, so I'll turn on for a couple hours.

Best thing to do is try to get yourself acclimated to the weather so don't turn the Air conditioner up so high because you'll never get used to the weather and probably won't want to get out much if at all. I was very fortunate to be stationed in Guam for 10 years and I seen guys come and go... at the command, some really suffered or lost huge quantities of water but after talking with them it turns out, they don't get out much in the weather and they never turned down their AC unit. 

If you still have the chance try to get clothing that allows your body to breath, I've seen low priced brands at Walmart $5 each and then branded names such as Under Armour clothes, hat and footwear, so basically most of the clothes you are bringing here are gonna be wrong for this weather, even though they look cool, you won't want to wear them, most of the clothes I thought would be okay here have been hanging in our spare bedroom, they just don't work here even though these clothes could work stateside during the summer months, the humidity is so very high.

*Lessons learned, bring more breathable comfortable shorts and shirts, quality socks. *If you are a large guy it's gonna be hard finding shirts that fit your chest and shorts that fit you properly, same with large feet, quality socks are gonna be tough to find, if you have shoe sized 12 and larger, nearly impossible to find shoes, socks and sandals that fit you. Mad dash to buy some things? Too bad you didn't join this forum earlier.

Bugs are the norm, sometimes a snake and no shortage of huge spiders, boy-boys (furry poisonus itchy crawling things), red ants, blacks, huge red ants...ugh, mosquitoes, lord the fly's, roaches...ugh and large flying beetles, bats.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

eriktaylor said:


> I'm aware of what I'm getting into, but I just want to see what others have to say about it. One of the reasons I chose Tagaytay is its weather.


Tagaytay is cooler not cool. It's just a notch down from the normal steaming hot of the rest of the Philippines. If you are aware of what you are getting into why are you asking the above questions. As you are renting I assume you are staying longterm not a quick vacation. You can research as much as you like but you will never approach what it is really going to be like. A one month stay is nothing like living here longterm, that's a whole different hill to climb.


----------



## eriktaylor (Aug 31, 2015)

Rod: Thanks. I figured that. I thought about Baguio but read that it's in a pretty inconvenient location. Plus, Tagaytay is close to Manila's hospitals. I think I'll survive with aircon.

Mccalley: Thanks for the detailed response. So you get huge bugs in your house then? Blah.

Gary: Slightly snarky response there. I guess it's just last minute jitters. I'm kinda traveling around because I've got a location independent job. I could afford to live in <insert expensive European country here>, but I hope to save up as much money as possible for a house... thus, it only makes economic sense to go to a place with a low cost of living.

Anyway, I guess it's all subjective. I just gotta see for myself. Before I went to China, people online were saying it's dangerous, dirty, lots of scammers and pickpockets, blah blah, and I didn't find it so bad.

If giant cockroaches and Huntsman spiders crawling all over the walls is the norm in PH, I guess there's always eastern Europe.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

eriktaylor said:


> Rod: Thanks. I figured that. I thought about Baguio but read that it's in a pretty inconvenient location. Plus, Tagaytay is close to Manila's hospitals. I think I'll survive with aircon.
> 
> Mccalley: Thanks for the detailed response. So you get huge bugs in your house then? Blah.
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy your time in the Philippines and everything works out for you. I would hope that once you get there and settled in. please post your experiences to let us know if it was anything like you expected.
GOOD LUCK....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Erik, Looks like you're getting some good information so far. From your list of questions I'm going to assume you are planning this move without having been here before. With the list of concerns you have, I hope you are not sorry afterwards.

This is the kind of place that it would pay to make two or more trips to before ever making a move.
Either way, you will find it extremely hot and humid in most all locations most all year round. Insects as well as snakes are here and prevalent even in the cities. They were here long before humans and this is their territory.
Cockroaches are about the size of your thumb when grown, can fly, bite, and are impossible to keep out of any building as well as mosquitoes that carry everything from malaria to dengue fever and beyond.

Snakes are almost everywhere. Less in the cities than the country naturally but they are still there. Just last year a 14 foot python was found in the better section of the city of Manila

There are a lot of good points to living here but to just move in without personal, feet on the ground beforehand is risky.
Lifestyle and culture shock will have you wondering what planet you are on before the end of your first day in country.
If you are coming here to marry or be with a gal you found online, the above mentioned shockers will seem like child's play compared to the twist, turns, and dangers of a sight unseen relationship here. Make sure your life insurance is paid in full first and register on the STEP Program at the US Embassy Site in Manila.
Be sure to read the Travel Warnings and Advisories at the Embassy site also and take them seriously.

Hope you find whatever it is your looking for and that you'll be able or want to adjust in such a place as this.



Regards

Jet Lag
Site Moderator


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We are not trying to put you off, just arrive with you eyes open. There's no such thing as a stupid question, keep them comming. With a bit of savy there's no reason why it should not exceed your expectations.


----------



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

A couple of my nephews got Dengue illness where they were hospitalized for 3+ days, respectively. I'm especially afraid of this.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Wouldn't hurt to get all pertinent immunization/Vaccination for a 3rd world. We've had outbreaks of Chikungunya, the flu, we are located in the lower Luzon area. Also food spots they seem clean but who wants get some sort of disease like hepatitis B and C, that reminds me I need another general hepatitis shot. My wife got Typhoid fever once, she was in the hospital for two weeks. You can get these shots here.


----------



## eriktaylor (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys.

I realize these questions are silly. I mean, of course the Philippines is hot, has snakes, etc, but I'm just wondering *how bad* it really is. And that's entirely subjective, so...

I read/heard a lot of bad stuff about China before first going there in 2009, but had zero problems after arriving. In fact, I learned a *lot* living there.

So, at this point, I'm wondering if the blogs I've read on the bugs and snakes etc in the Philippines, are coming from expats living in the provinces, without window screens, hiking in the jungle. Or if I'm going to get jumped by spitting cobras in my garden in a gated community in Tagaytay. 

(Oh and I did get all the shots, including Japanese Encephalitis and Typhoid.)

@nannett: Yeah, dengue scares me too. Were they hiking in the jungle or where were they when they got bitten?


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

eriktaylor said:


> So, at this point, I'm wondering if the blogs I've read on the bugs and snakes etc in the Philippines, are coming from expats living in the provinces, without window screens, hiking in the jungle. Or if I'm going to get jumped by spitting cobras in my garden in a gated community in Tagaytay.


Hi eriktaylor

The general gist of the comments here is that you are moving to the tropics and life here is far better if you embrace the tropics rather than avoiding it (bugs, heat and all). Philippines is covered in jungle and most of us find that we enjoy our time here far more when we engage with this fact rather than avoid it.

There will be bugs, there will be heat, but there will also be laughter, cold beers and hammocks. The beaches are sandy, the water is warm and the diving fantastic. All of this is more than compensates for the occasional centipede or wayward snake.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

eriktaylor said:


> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> I realize these questions are silly. I mean, of course the Philippines is hot, has snakes, etc, but I'm just wondering *how bad* it really is. And that's entirely subjective, so...
> 
> ...


It pays to be careful when it comes to snakes. Most all snakes here are poison; not just a cobra. Even small, newly hatched snakes can be deadly and yes, you can and will eventually find one even in your fenced yard or just outside a door under something to stay cool. We live North of Manila by about 2 hours in a semi city/country area. 

Our home is modern and completely enclosed with screened windows and doors. Still, the insects and even the small, wall climbing lizards get in. Surprising what you get use to after a time. You'll find that in the Philippines, most areas are a combination of country and city within just a few blocks of each other.

It's good that you got the vaccinations before travel. One possible problem though is the flu vaccine. The one you get there is developed for flu strains there and not here. Hopefully you'll do fine.
My 11yr old {future doctor} daughter just gave me my flu vaccine injection again this year about 3 weeks ago. Amazing to me that for such a young age that she not only enjoys this and other medical procedures, but that she is good at it and gives a painless injection. Safe for another year .






Jet Lag


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> My 11yr old {future doctor} daughter just gave me my flu vaccine injection again this year about 3 weeks ago. Amazing to me that for such a young age that she not only enjoys this and other medical procedures, but that she is good at it and gives a painless injection. Safe for another year .
> 
> Photos here..
> 
> ...


She looks well in control but you were looking a bit wobbly, mate


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Billfish said:


> She looks well in control but you were looking a bit wobbly, mate


Hahaha--Just happened to be that the Dr. we go to took the photos and snapped that one at the wrong time. Easy experience with her doing it. Even in hospital, she is the only one that uses a needle on me. I'm a lucky dad..


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey Erik,
I think its safe to say, it will take about a year before your foreign body actually adjusts to the climate here. I was away for two years but now I am back and even though I left USA in the summer time, I am still adjusting ( paying the price). Anyway I want to say Welcome to the Philippines and I wish you all the best.


----------



## eriktaylor (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks, guys. I guess it's going to be a battle between the prissy foreigner and an army of venomous crawly things.

Do you still get Huntsman spiders in your house even with screens? How do they get in?

(I read about those spiders dropping onto people from the ceiling? Um, has that actually happened to anyone here? I would legit have a heart attack.)

@Jet Lag: Nice pics! Thanks for sharing.

I'll update after I arrive in case there are any other bugophobes considering traveling or living in Ph.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Large spiders*



eriktaylor said:


> Thanks, guys. I guess it's going to be a battle between the prissy foreigner and an army of venomous crawly things.
> 
> Do you still get Huntsman spiders in your house even with screens? How do they get in?
> 
> ...


I don't have screens on our house so we have all the usual suspects in the house, including the lizards and I'll add rats, so far I've caught 3 in last 4 days and I'm trying to get the last one, he's the size of small cat.

I have or had a genuine fear of spiders because I had allergies to bites, these spiders are huge and ugly looking, you get used to them and they don't bite and I've never had one fall on me, killed several of these in the last 5 years, possibly 60 plus. What you really need to fear are these red ants, ugh...they bite really hard and it's a lasting sting and then the "Higad caterpillar" Here's a picture some area's in the Philippines don't have these but we sure do and they torture us even after death they die and the hairs fall off and sting you, the fans and air carry their little hairs all over the place, it's agony.

Cure for painful and itchy higad attack (hairy caterpillar) — The Cure Library

My first two health scares though were wearing sandals, getting mosquito bites and then the flies lay eggs in the sore, it's itchy so you scratch them, had to get medicine and also the natural medicine cures for this. Another issue is food poisoning, the pills I bought local for this weren't working until I found a large tablet that they did sell local for 50 pesos each and it worked, I can't find the name of it, it's large flat and round.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

eriktaylor said:


> Thanks, guys. I guess it's going to be a battle between the prissy foreigner and an army of venomous crawly things.
> 
> Do you still get Huntsman spiders in your house even with screens? How do they get in?
> 
> ...


There are several types or kinds of spiders most places. So far we don't much of a problem with screen doors and windows. Small bugs can always find a way in but a can of bug spray does the job.
There is a grey spider big as a silver dollar. The legs and body are thick and at times you'll see it carrying a nickle sized disk under it's belly. That is an egg. These are good to leave alive inside your house if you get them. They do not bite but will eat mosquitoes like crazy.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

I am not an expat but recently returned from a trip to Davao and Samal Island. On the Island I often woke staring up at the ceiling looking at a lizard on the ceiling beams, And I had a couple of stowaways because upon my return i came across a couple of cockroaches twice the size of anything i have seen at home in Southern Calif USA, and the local ones dont fly; these guys definitely would get airborne.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fuji0001 said:


> I am not an expat but recently returned from a trip to Davao and Samal Island. On the Island I often woke staring up at the ceiling looking at a lizard on the ceiling beams, And I had a couple of stowaways because upon my return i came across a couple of cockroaches twice the size of anything i have seen at home in Southern Calif USA, and the local ones dont fly; these guys definitely would get airborne.


Before we build the new house we had a nipa roof with open ceilings. One night in the pitch dark something, I assume a lizard lost it's footing and landed on my bare chest.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Dengue fever is transmitted by the mosquitoes that come out around 6 pm and stop being active shortly after the sun goes down. "Night biters." Put some DEET on at 530 and you should very much reduce your risk. As far as spiders and snakes, they will be more likely to be around if your apartment has lie dormant for a period of time. There is also the option of getting an exterminator. <Snip> You can put some non aerosol bug spray in your checked luggage also.


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

This thread reminds me of the TV reality show "Survivor" lane: :welcome: :spider: eep: :croc: ainkiller:
My apologies ; I couldn't help teasing. 
Seriously, humans get used to almost anything, given no choice. That's my verdict.
Good luck and keep in mind, we are here for you. After all, we are in the same boat, so to speak. Take it easy on your arrival and think - one step at a time.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

mcalleyboy said:


> I don't have screens on our house so we have all the usual suspects in the house, including the lizards and I'll add rats, so far I've caught 3 in last 4 days and I'm trying to get the last one, he's the size of small cat.
> 
> I have or had a genuine fear of spiders because I had allergies to bites, these spiders are huge and ugly looking, you get used to them and they don't bite and I've never had one fall on me, killed several of these in the last 5 years, possibly 60 plus. What you really need to fear are these red ants, ugh...they bite really hard and it's a lasting sting and then the "Higad caterpillar" Here's a picture some area's in the Philippines don't have these but we sure do and they torture us even after death they die and the hairs fall off and sting you, the fans and air carry their little hairs all over the place, it's agony.
> 
> ...


This is Paradise?? lol Hey, maybe chance to see you in Dec timeframe coming down from Okinawa. Just depends on how much time I get off then for Christmas. Time to start scouting out retirement spots 2 years out. Remind myself to bring lots of Deet!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Fans sure help*



Nickleback99 said:


> This is Paradise?? lol Hey, maybe chance to see you in Dec timeframe coming down from Okinawa. Just depends on how much time I get off then for Christmas. Time to start scouting out retirement spots 2 years out. Remind myself to bring lots of Deet!


You are alway's welcome Nickleback. We use the fans 24 hrs a day, it's been bad lately the mosquitoes and now those "higads" or hairy brown caterpillars...ugh, well I live next to the water or Laguna de Bay and a million plus ducks (very large scale duck farming area) so that don't help much with the smell and bugs, about a block away if you walk in between one of these duck raising spots if you are not ready for the smell you could throw up.

Our house windows do close though and we close them because of the smoke from our neighbors they cook with wood and charcoal, so it's everyday burning, I've woken up several times to choking smoke, so I've had enough of that, started closing the windows at night.

Sometimes the smoke is welcomed, it does get rid of the mosquitoes. Now I have a mother rat the size of small cat running up and down our roof and inside the ceiling, the larger the rat the harder it is to catch them or trick them but I set out the bread with poison, I can only hope, I got all her smaller babies, I have a trap that catches them, it's very effective but I need a much larger cage for her.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

If you have a standard spring loaded rat trap, peanut butter works well (at least here in South Florida).


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Dengue is spreading into a Global problem. Sept 1, 2015 CNN article

How Dengue fever is spreading round the world - CNN.com

Wow, PI sounds like a dangerous place; Spiders, Lizards, snakes.......

Last year, I visited/stayed with relatives for 1 month who live in an upscale area of SW Pennsylvania near the woods. While there, A Coyote attacked and killed the neighbors cats in the middle of the night, the slaughter was loud enough that it woke us up. The PA Game Commission was setting barrel traps to trap a Bear in the area. The Stink Bug infestation is "Extremely Bad". They get into the houses, cars, sheds, barbeques. Children were attacked by ground nest Bees while plying in the yard. My Dad was attacked by bees while trimming his shrubs & had to go to the Emergency Room. Garden snakes are everywhere. The Deer destroy shrubs & gardens. The Birds stole the fish in my sisters fish pond. Bag worm nests and something mysterious is killing the trees. Moles were destroying expensive lawns. one risks getting Poison Ivy if one goes near the Tree line or in the woods. Virtually everyone burn Citronella bucket candles & torches to keep the mosquitoes & other bugs away while sitting outdoors on the patio, yard, near the pool. etc. 

Time to go feed my pet Gecko


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Rat trap (local) cages*



UltraFJ40 said:


> If you have a standard spring loaded rat trap, peanut butter works well (at least here in South Florida).


These traps are sold locally and really cool they catch the animal live, you hang the bait on a hook and there's no mess like the old traps and the rat doesn't drag the trap anywhere like the spring loaded ones, my son asked me to buy this a couple years back but I didn't think it would work, it's really effective but I need the larger cage trap for the big ones, very hard to catch these. I hang a slice of beef, meat or something that will stay in place.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

eriktaylor said:


> I'm aware of what I'm getting into, but I just want to see what others have to say about it. One of the reasons I chose Tagaytay is its weather.


only way you really be aware is when you arrive. Sounds like a rough match erik. Im with gary d on this one....also jet.....all very good advise. Welcome guy.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I have been bitten by ipis(cockroaches)several times while asleep. Nasty bites. Ewwww. As jet said there is thumb sized ones.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> It pays to be careful when it comes to snakes. Most all snakes here are poison; not just a cobra. Even small, newly hatched snakes can be deadly and yes, you can and will eventually find one even in your fenced yard or just outside a door under something to stay cool. We live North of Manila by about 2 hours in a semi city/country area.
> 
> Our home is modern and completely enclosed with screened windows and doors. Still, the insects and even the small, wall climbing lizards get in. Surprising what you get use to after a time. You'll find that in the Philippines, most areas are a combination of country and city within just a few blocks of each other.
> 
> ...


i love the lizards,big and small.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

pijoe said:


> Dengue fever is transmitted by the mosquitoes that come out around 6 pm and stop being active shortly after the sun goes down. "Night biters." Put some DEET on at 530 and you should very much reduce your risk. As far as spiders and snakes, they will be more likely to be around if your apartment has lie dormant for a period of time. There is also the option of getting an exterminator. <Snip> You can put some non aerosol bug spray in your checked luggage also.


actually,locals tell me its the daytime mosquito to worry about for denghe. Not sure.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> actually,locals tell me its the daytime mosquito to worry about for denghe. Not sure.


I stand corrected. I am remembering a Navy lecture from a corpsman on that one. Further research finds that the Aedes mosquito typically bites in the early morning and early evening but are active all day. Cheers.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> actually,locals tell me its the daytime mosquito to worry about for denghe. Not sure.


That's what I've heard. They like to hang around in dark corners, under the seats in buses and jeepnes are a favourite.


----------



## eriktaylor (Aug 31, 2015)

Okay, well, I'm in the Philippines now. Dear diary...

First impressions. Manila airport is not that bad. Seattle was 10x worse with crazy huge lines and TSA that took forever. Seoul was just as bad with no aircon. Going through the airport in Manila was a breeze.

As an aside -- lots of non-Asian people were on the connecting flight to Seoul. Mostly university-aged backpacker-looking types. English teachers, I'm guessing. But after I boarded the flight to Manila, I was one of the only whites on the plane, and by far the youngest. The all the rest were 50+.

Took a while to find my friends waiting for me at the airport. When I stepped outside, wow. Just wow. I had no idea it would be that hot. Hong Kong has nothing on the heat here. Nothing. Like stepping into a sauna. Was sweating profusely within minutes. Luckily, my friend's friend was driving me to Tagaytay and his car had AC.

House in Tagaytay isn't bad. 5,000 square feet, $1000/month. Screens and bars on every window. Maybe there are cheaper houses here for the same size/quality but for now I'm not complaining. Only negative thing about the house is the slight mold smell which I assume is normal in this country due to the heat and humidity. (Never been in the tropics before.)

Oh, and the fact that it didn't have a washing machine, which I've just purchased. Or a good TV. But whatever. I never watched TV back home and certainly won't be doing much of it here.

I'm surprised about the bugs. I've seen a handful of mosquitos and they're quite small and non-aggressive compared to the ones we have in Alaska. (Although none of the ones back home carry disease.) There are a few ants in the downstairs, particularly the kitchen, but perhaps I can get them under control with proper cleaning/spray. Dunno. Even Alaska has ants. I can live with ants. Saw a dead cockroach in the driveway of the house that was larger than my thumb but haven't seen any cockroaches inside. Dunno what was up with that. While my friends and I were in McDonald's drive thru, saw what looked like a huge butterfly or moth fluttering around a street light. Then it landed and I realized it was a cockroach nearly as big as my hand. Hmm. No nightly jogs for me, then. No nightly anything unless it's inside. Or involves a spacesuit and perhaps a flamethrower.

So far, I've never felt in danger. The airport and in fact Manila and Tagaytay remind me of a tier 3 Chinese city. A guy outside offered to help me find my friend as my phone wasn't working. When he talked to them and then told me they were "down this way", leading to what looked like a parking garage, I got a little rude with him, as I'd read about how these guys can be a little shady. He flagged me down later. Turns out he was genuinely trying to help and his feelings were a little crushed. I feel bad. Sorry, dude.

Not to say that there isn't any danger here, but honestly I've run into the same exact stuff in China -- the motorcycle taxi guys who aggressively try to pick you up with like a 5x markup, the beggars who won't leave you alone, the taxi drivers who mysteriously don't have any change after picking up fares all day. Like that.

But I never had anyone eyeing my bags. Just a bunch of busy people coming and going, chattering away on phones.

A lot of the people here are extremely friendly, BTW. White people aren't a huge deal here. Way different from China. (From my observations, anti-foreign sentiment spiked in China late 2012 and only got worse. In 2009, being white was no different than being a celebrity. By 2015, all you'd get were dirty looks and Chinese friends asking why so many Americans are 'poor'. Anyway, the neutrality of being white here is a refreshing change.)

Food -- not so bad. There's a pizza place near my house that not only rivals the pizza back home, but is cheaper as well. I was expecting the whole 8 inch 25$ "large" pizzas with horrible toppings/crust/sauce that are de rigeur in China. French bakery also smells pretty good -- haven't stopped there yet but it's on my things to do list.

Strangely, the most frustrating thing I'm currently dealing with is . . . the phone and internet service. Seriously, it's like one step above sub-Saharan Africa. I haven't read too much about this being a major problem in the Philippines, but if you work online like I do, the ability to make (international) calls and download/upload large files is crucial. Apparently you can't call someone with X SIM if you have Y SIM? *<Snip>* is that? And the Internet... um. The best I can get is some kind of wireless service that "maybe" offers 7m. I'm guessing it's more like 0.5m. Until that is set up, I'm forced to use a wireless hotspot device (currently posting with) that has a speed probably less than a dialup modem. KK. Uploading 10 MB image files is gonna be a bit of a problem.

In short: came expecting cockroach swarms and armed robbers, but it's the crappy Internet that's making this place near unlivable (for me). If you're a tourist who just wants to forget about life back home for a few weeks, look no further. If you have location-independent work and want to find a nice, cheap place to live, I'm guessing there are way better options. 

That being said, I'm probably gonna stay here for a bit and see if things improve. Hope this helps anyone planning on coming here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

ErikTaylor thanks for the quick reply of your first impressions. 

Going to address your first and major concern, do you have PLDT available in your area or another DSL service provider PLDT offers a SIM card that doesn't require a load it's part of your package and it comes with a Land Line I pay 1,600 pesos a month for pretty good service I can stream movies, I've tried the WiFi's and they don't work well at all. Trouble is that these internet providers want a contract from 1-2 years so the owner of the house would need this service.

1000 dollars a month, gosh? And OMG does that sound insane pricing for a 3rd world country regardless of the size of the home, I'm hoping that it comes with maid service and driver if not? I feel you could have rented a hotel for that much a month with pool, staff service and a workable internet. Well like you mentioned this is your first time here, I feel if you check or price spots you could save a ton of money on your next trip.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

$1000 a month, that must be a seriously nice place or you are paying 3 or 4 times too much. Internet in the Philippines generally suchs compared to what we expect in the west. You may be able to fix it or may be not. Often fixes are only short term, and don't expect anything like customer services, just many promises to make you go away.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome,youve only just begun.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> $1000 a month, that must be a seriously nice place or you are paying 3 or 4 times too much. Internet in the Philippines generally suchs compared to what we expect in the west. You may be able to fix it or may be not. Often fixes are only short term, and don't expect anything like customer services, just many promises to make you go away.


That's for sure. In our area one can rent a (smaller) modern, 2 bdrm home for just about $40.00 {forty} US dollars per month. Darned if I'd spend anywhere near that much. I'd rather save or use that amount for my wife and children or something.


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

psst.. guys... don't tell eriktaylor my monthly budget...los (laugh out silent).


----------



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

What area is this?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nannetteph said:


> What area is this?


Most areas on the outskirts of Angeles as well as in Tarlac province. There may be other areas with low cost rent but am unsure of locations.
There are places in the country where just P25,000 can buy a newly built nipa hut with a large enclosed yard too. I know, I did it in the past and had a most exceptional living experience for several years. There are always draw-backs when living in areas where cost is low. On that island with cheap houses and land, there was no electric power, running water, or even a phone on the island...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Provincial area's*



Nannetteph said:


> What area is this?


What JetLag mentioned the rent is not more than 2,500 peso's in most area's, you just need to live a good distance from the city. 

We live farther south of Los Banos Laguna and you can rent spots for 2,500 pesos and if your not to picky (house like a shack) it can get as low as 1000 peso's per month next to the lake...Lol.

Minutes away from malls, grocery and most of the chain restaurants, all that money wasted on rent can go towards a payment of a condo or money for the family, so many needs, there's a sign currently on the highway in Sta Cruz Laguna forgot name now of the developer, I performed a quick search online but nothing, they showed several other condo sellers, this condo wasn't near the prices they show online.

Another positive thing about living next to Laguna de Bay is you can drill your own water well or run an electric water pump, I'm sure there's many area's like this where you'd want your own water supply, not alway's, we don't have access to city water yet or I'll need to pay for the tube to run to our house. I'm sure that if you travel in any direction away from large cities the rent should drop less than $50 a month.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Some of the unfinished houses i lived in were worse than my horse barn in usa. Open ceilings are too hot and with the threat of denghe for my son just not worth it. Also unpainted is so dark and depressing. Id rather live in a nipa hut.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Recent columbia update. 1St world country at 3rd world prices. Pizza in pizza shop 2.50. Steak dinner 4 bucks...beautiful aerial tram for transport to city and good bus.


----------



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

If you happen to come across a place to rent around December 2015, please let me know. We've decided on moving to Laguna so it's not too close to relatives and yet not too far that they have to take a boat or a plane to visit. My relatives live in Quezon City. I don't want to live too close because I don't want unexpected visitors staying for weeks at a time without notice.


----------



## eriktaylor (Aug 31, 2015)

$40 / month? Wow. Nice.

$1000 is still cheap to me. I'm kinda spoiled after living in a large Chinese city, so safety and all that are worth the extra $500 or so.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

eriktaylor said:


> $40 / month? Wow. Nice.
> 
> $1000 is still cheap to me. I'm kinda spoiled after living in a large Chinese city, so safety and all that are worth the extra $500 or so.


I'm sure you can afford it, what is concerning us is that the Philippines is the land of the scam and we give information freely to try and help people avoid being ripped of.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Buy a Condo*



eriktaylor said:


> $40 / month? Wow. Nice.
> 
> $1000 is still cheap to me. I'm kinda spoiled after living in a large Chinese city, so safety and all that are worth the extra $500 or so.


With kind of money that your spending, you could buy a Condo and rent it out when your gone. I rented a room small apartment downtown in Fargo ND and it came with free Airconditioning and heat for $425 a month and I lived just two blocks from the Fargo Theater (Fargo ND, USA) and an eat all you can Chinese restaurant, several bars.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Welcome Erik. I'm late to this thread but was just going to mention that my experience has been similar to yours. No issues, no bugs except the occasional mosquito when walking in the evening. No vermin, and don't mind the geckos. I live in a condo above Cebu City and pay what would be considered a lot on this board (30k php), but it allowed me to move here without making too many sacrifices in my standard of living. It's quiet, comfortable, secure, and has great views. We also get a breeze up here which keeps the bugs away and the AC usage down, but after a rain the humidity can be punishing. I have PLDT landline and DSL - it's pretty decent but pricey for what you get. I also have a car, and a big motorcycle as there are some nice roads.. but there are lots of obstacles and traffic in the city is horrible. Cheers..


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow ! P30,000 / month rent.. Relatively speaking, that's US$ 643, so by Western rental average, that's not bad at all. 
But heck, I am imagining, I could do a lot with P30k / month.

Only last year, I built my average 5-room (2 bdr, kitchen, 1 CR [bathroom], living rm) house for about US$ 3,500 (that figure is as close to accurate as I could get, truly).
That's hollow block walls fortified of course with rebar; corrugated roof with plywood ceiling; American Standard toilet bowl in totally tiled bathroom; non-slippery floor tiles for the whole house; tiled kitchen counter tops; large, non-see-thru glass windows on all walls; two authentic carved antique, varnished hardwood doors... [dang, now that I think about it, I am sooo lucky for being able to pull this off].

That price includes the 2-burner, table-top, white porcelain, Italian stove (I'm the only one that has that in my small village, hehe); 1 fridge; 1electric fan; 1 deep-well water source and hand-pump.

Also included was a very large bamboo house for our bullmastiff guard-dog.

No, I did not build the house myself; I paid local craftsmen to build it. Carpenters, masons, plumbers, electrician. But take note, they all live in my small village with their families.. so in effect, they are My family and I am theirs. I take care of them, they take care of me and my family. Heck, the main man, the contractor, waived his fee, totally. I could not make him accept a single peso. The workers, I paid their usual fee. That's Filipino small-town cohesiveness in action.

(Please note: the 3k house does not include the land cost).

I took the time to write this because I just wanted to demonstrate what is possible in this country. However, not everybody could do it this cheap; but given the right ingredients in the situation, it is possible.


----------



## emmyk (Sep 16, 2015)

Bugs and heat are part of the Philippines and will never be taken from it. But these are nothing when you experience the fun and amazing places of the country. That's why we are going back there a few months from now. Wish you will have a great stay!


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

That house sounds amazing Palawenio. Someday I hope to do that. I am still traveling and exploring the world however, so renting is a better option for me. Thanks for taking the time to describe your beautiful home and community.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Amazing price palaweenie. I dont know anywhere thst could be done for that price hired.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

How big is house? Is that philipino size bedrooms? Closet size? Is it finished and painted?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

in subic,unfinishes 2 br pawns that went thru pinatubo,cracked walls,no ceilings,land no clear title ,unfinishrd,no tiles....are selling for 120,000 to filipinos


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

Palawenio said:


> Wow ! P30,000 / month rent.. Relatively speaking, that's US$ 643, so by Western rental average, that's not bad at all.
> But heck, I am imagining, I could do a lot with P30k / month.
> 
> Only last year, I built my average 5-room (2 bdr, kitchen, 1 CR [bathroom], living rm) house for about US$ 3,500 (that figure is as close to accurate as I could get, truly).
> ...


hi palawenio ,
could you tell us a little more about your home .
how many sqm ..?


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

It is not the size that matters... umm... oh wait, that should be in the Men's Health Forum... another senior moment, sorry.

Seriously, rather than give you plain numbers on my house's floor area, please let me answer this way.. 
The dimentions of my house is exactly what my family needed. I did not want to build any more house than I could use.
To a submariner, it is probably large. 
To the average Filipino, it is a little more than their usual fare. 
To the average American, it will be on the small side..
To the really impoverished, well, this is virtually a palace. A number of my villagers walk on raw earth inside their houses. 

My point is, most things are relative. What may be enough for me may not be enough for you. I definitely did not want to Supersize my house ; it would have cost more than I cared for. Am I happy with the outcome? Absolutely ! I made sure that I was certain about my parameters before I built and it's bang on :thumb:

Yes, it is totally complete, painted, locks, electrics and all..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Concrete homes aren't expensive*

The price you quoted for your home sounds about right and I'm sure someone could build a home for much less. 

I helped out with the construction of ours, I ran the mud or salvage and we went through 4 teams before we found a two man crew that worked, a larger crew is needed in the beginning but after the floor and support pillars are poured you don't need more than 2 or 3 workers.

Lessons learned...buy the materials yourself and that includes the sand, blocks, bars cement bags, these guys alway's find a way to steal your supplies or up the costs.


----------

